# Harley Davidson In Spain



## Guest

Has any one tried to import a Harley from the States or the UK to Spain and what are the problems associated?


----------



## Guest

*Private Golf Courses In Spain*

I have been reading the advertising regarding greens fees for the various courses in Spain. What is the cost on average for a private course in Spain?
I know this is broad question but I have been unable to find any web sites which advertises these fees. Generally when you are a memeber golf is free, maybe the golf cart costs something to rent.


----------



## Stravinsky

Hiya

Well re the HD, there are bloody millions of Harley Davidsons over here. It seems on a Sunday that everyone owns one, they ride around in huge groups and when they eventually get off you realise that they are old age pensioners 

Seriously, there are lots, it cant be that difficult.

Golf Clubs. Bain of my life.
A friend Joined Escorpion just outside Valencia. Cost him €12,000 for shares. You cant "join" clubs usually, around here anyway. You have to buy shares, and it costs a fortune.

Green fees cost anything from €45 upwards. Oliva Nova here is €68, and a good course. You have to pay extra for the cart or buggy.

Heres a site for you
--- G O L F S P A I N ---- Todo sobre el mundo del golf


----------



## Guest

*Harley*

I have a friend in Spain and he was telling me the import duty is very high. He has a German friend who brought one in from Florida and it didn't cost him as much. 
As for golf for a private membership 12K isn't all that much if you play a lot of golf. Couple of years you got your money back and have something to sell.



Thanks for the information.


----------



## Guest

*Movies and TV*

What is the scope with Engilish Speaking movies and TV in Spain? I understand there is this engilish speaking sat. system but Spain is not included.
Any alternatives?
David


----------



## Stravinsky

€12k as a share deal is good if you have the money to pay it for sure. The €12k he outlaid is now doubled, but of course that means the cost of "joining" there is now €25k!

English SKY TV is not allowed to broadcast in Spain, but in reality they are all over the place as you can buy a box and card over here and receive full service.

There is also Canal+ which has an amount of British stuff


----------



## Guest

*Sky TV*

I just check and got two e-mails from Sky and they say they broadcast to Spain. You can get all the stuff but American Networks.


----------



## Stravinsky

Cayman Dave said:


> I just check and got two e-mails from Sky and they say they broadcast to Spain. You can get all the stuff but American Networks.


Is there a different network in the US then?

I can assure you that SKY do not have a licence to broadcast in Spain. I am using my original UK card / account. If I tell them I now live in Spain they will disconnect me immediately. If you call them and tell them you want to sign up and you live in Spain, they won't accept you.

You can buy cards here from people who have bought them in bulk in the UK, but I understand that theis is about to be clamped down on as well.


----------



## Two_In_Spain

Cayman Dave said:


> Has any one tried to import a Harley from the States or the UK to Spain and what are the problems associated?


You're much better off to buy a UK plated Harley than a US one.... for some reason importing a US Harley presents a lot more issues - We're bikers (and indeed have a Harley for sale.... ) We know a lot of bikers in the area and also the mechanics, a very good friend of ours runs M&M Custom in Altea, who build custom bikes and maintain bikes in general (usually Harleys or other cruisers), and they always try to stay away from the Us imports.

I can try and find out more info if you need it, let me know.


----------



## Guest

Thanks I have a friend in Spain who is looking for a Harley. His name is Dave Olson and his e-mail address is [email protected]. You might send him some photo's. He was thinking of importing one from Florida. Had some friend from Germany who brought one in and didn't seem to have too much trouble.
Thanks for the information.
David


----------



## Two_In_Spain

Cheers David...I've just emailed him, quoting your name as intro... many thanks, who ever gets it will be so happy as its a real show stopper.

Kathy


----------



## Guest

Send me some pictures email is [email protected]


----------



## Two_In_Spain

Consider it done.....
Anyone else interested..... there are photos here...
Its also available on Spanish plates for roughly an extra 1000 euros.


----------



## chris(madrid)

There are several "companies" who do this so it's not impossible

I've never brought in a Harley or anything else from the US - but I do have a US spec Moto Guzzi that came with me from the UK via Germany, plus another Bike that was never sold here and came from HD-DE. 

Bringing ANY vehicle in normally has some paperwork. Mostly red tape. red tape means official stamps - this means time&money generally too.

It'll need a TECHNICAL specification document. If it's a Euro Spec vehicle this is easier as HD-EU (and others) homologate in Germany and one of the places to get said tech document is TüV Rheinland(Iberica) in Madrid who run a lot of the test centres (in Madrid anyway). 

If it's already on the EU database - about €150 was par for the course, it may be a bit more now. If it's come from Germany and has the German tech document - this is plain sailing - basically they simply punch in the German homologation number and out comes a Spanish version. ime HD-EU are very good at helping - I have a Buell (which is HD) I bought with me from Germany. They sent me the specs FREE.

If not you'll need to pay to get an engineers report (not a mechanics). This is a must as the details are specified on the registration papers and are what the test centers test against. Includes permitted tire sizes etc. From experience of a mate who imports classic cars, expect this to cost a bit! - I've seen as high as €1000 quoted. 

With this you need to have the vehicle inspected at an ITV center, to get a numberplate. This generally is just one MAIN office in each province - a PITA if it's not close, as you'll probably have to trailer it there as it has no numberplate (so no insurance). 

Depending on the guy testing (really the top bod at the test center) it may well get rejected if it does not have EEC spec lighting and/or km/h speedo. My Guzzi had issues with "DOT" spec lights BUT was accepted as it was already registered in another EEC country. I believe they also now are HOT on "e" marked exhausts. If you mange to get it through without "e" marks,make sure it's noted on paperwork or you can have trouble at subsequent ITV tests.

VAT - if it comes from the EEC make sure you have a VAT document - otherwise you'll have to pay it (again?). This was on declared vehicle value - but I'm lead to believe it may have changed to the same base as registration tax - ASK. be warned - I had to do this with the Buell as the "gestoria" screwed up. You just get a letter from Hacienda - saying PAY UP. MAKE SURE shipping is NOT included on the declared value receipt. 

Registration tax - This applies to all sales (inc local), new or second hand, so there's no way out. It's a value based on cc and age. The price you paid has no effect. NEW bikes in Spain are all going through an eco-rebate process. Old bikes donut get this - and the tax is going up step by step (yearly). On a new model it could sting a bit.

All this said - a lot of grey import "dealers" have ways of getting US spec'd bikes through. I've just bought a US spec Softail via a "dealer". Has non EEC lights and MPH speedo. 

I've been here a while and simply couldn't be bothered to do the leg work. I've always used a "gestoria" to do all paperwork. I did do the Guzzi tech document legwork myself. It was 2 days work. If you do it yourself (fine if you are happy to do so) - you'll need patience and a reasonable grasp of Spanish. My missus is Spanish so I have an "edge". 

Look on www dot motos dot net for used bikes close to you - also is used by grey importers.

I can recommend grey importer www dot bigirons dot es - did me a good deal

Some more details

Costs based on cc (in €)

Hasta 50 c.c. …………………………………. 600
De 50,01 a 75 c.c. ……………. 750
De 75,01 a 125 c.c. ……………. 1.100
De 125,01 a 150 c.c. …………….. 1.200
De 150,01 a 200 c.c. …………….. 1.300
De 200,01 a 250 c.c. ……………… 1.500
De 250,01 a 350 c.c. ……………… 2.200
De 350,01 a 450 c.c. ……………… 2.700
De 450,01 a 550 c.c. ……………… 3.000
De 550,01 a 750 c.c. ……………… 5.000
De 750,01 a 1.000 c.c. ………………. 7.500
De 1.000,01 a 1.200 c.c. ……………… 9.500
De 1.200,01 c.c. y superior cilindrada ……… 12.000 

percentage of above based on age

Hasta 1 año …….…..…..….….....................…. 100
Más de 1 año, hasta 2 …….....…….............… 84
Más de 2 años, hasta 3 …….....…..............…. 67
Más de 3 años, hasta 4 …….....…..............…. 56
Más de 4 años, hasta 5 …….....…..............…. 47
Más de 5 años, hasta 6 …….....…..............…. 39
Más de 6 años, hasta 7 …….....…..............…. 34
Más de 7 años, hasta 8 …….....…..............…. 28
Más de 8 años, hasta 9 …….....…..............…. 24
Más de 9 años, hasta 10 …….....…..............… 19
Más de 10 años, hasta 11 ….…......…..........… 17
Más de 11 años, hasta 12 ….…......…..........… 13
Más de 12 años ...............….............................… 10 

You pay TAX on these values 

Add an administartive fee of 70,80 euros

Pinched these costs from a Moto Guzzi forum here in Spain.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Guest

Wow,thanks for all the information. My bike is stock except for the aftermarket true dual divided pipes. Of course all the standard US lighting and MPH speedo.
It isn't going to be cheap but I own this bike and have it set up just how I like it so I think I would like to try to bring it if we move.
I think the real way for me is to do the "dealer" route. How hard is it to find one of these guys? 
Thanks again,
David


----------



## chris(madrid)

David - forget dealers in your case - BUT make sure you find a GOOD "gestoria" when you're here. If they're good they can take care of it all. Finding a good one - when you know where you'll be ask again. I'm sure there are LOADS on the coast. If you"know" Spanish it's no problem finding a good one. imo you'll gain having a km/h speedo anyway - start looking on E-bay (canada?)!

Contact Gonzalo at "*www dot bigirons dot es*" - I cant post links yet! - He brings in about 6 bikes every 3 months - I'm sure he'd help.


----------



## Guest

So you don't think the Big Iron is the right guy? I looked at thier web site.
I don't speak enought spanish but I think I could certainly find someone to do a little translation.
David


----------



## chris(madrid)

David - my guess is that MOST dealers would rather sell you one. Bigirons is a little different, and I think he'd be open to help (for a fee naturally) - but he's also in Madrid which (at a guess) is a bit far from where you're looking. There will be loads of bilingual gestorias on the coast.

type "importacion de vehiculos españa" in google - a huge list of companies importing used cars etc to spain


----------



## sarahken

Cayman Dave said:


> Has any one tried to import a Harley from the States or the UK to Spain and what are the problems associated?


Hi,
This might be too late.
My brother bought a Harley in UK and had it shipped to Spain quite easily.
He found a removal company in Spain who did trips to UK and they collected it from the shop and delivered it to my brothers address here in Spain.
The cost was relatively cheap as well.
I think it was between 200 and 300 euros. He had to shop around to get that price as some companies wanted 800 euros.


----------



## chris(madrid)

Shipping to Spain is NOT THE SAME as importing (registering onto Spanish plates).


----------



## stevegoodman

One prob with a bike from US is the lights will have to be adjusted. Not just the headlight, which will need replacing with one with a Europe stamp on it, but the wiring to the indicators will need changing. I think I am right in saying that in the US they are on permanently then flash for turning. This is not acceptable in Spain as they have to be off unless actually being used to indicate a turn.
Some people have probs bringing bikes into Spain. I brougt a Suzuki VL800 from UK. Only difficulty was actually getting a headlight for driving onthe right. You can't just redirect a UK one due to the shape of the beam.
Good luckand ride safe.


----------



## SteveHall

Does it matter whether it is a right-hand drive or left-hand drive bike? 

Sorry, I meant to ask this before - on the 28th December


----------



## stevegoodman

SteveHall said:


> Does it matter whether it is a right-hand drive or left-hand drive bike?
> 
> Strange as it may seem, it does for many bikes. My UK bike couldn't get through the ITV test in Spain, required to register it here, as the lens on the headlight shapes the beam. In UK the beam is not just a flat beam, rather it is dipped but with a raised part of the beam to the left. Apparently this is to enable one to read roadsigns. Simply redirecting the beam to the right for mainland Europe means the raised part of the beam is now pointing at oncoming traffic.
> 
> Getting a headlamp made for mainland Europe changes the bike from lefthand drive to righthand drive. Careful though, the ITV station in Algorrobo wouldn't accept a US headlamp as it didn't have the European E stamp on it. The US DOT stamp didn't satisfy them.


----------



## SteveHall

OK, interesting information although my intended joke failed!!! 

If it's difficult elsewhere Spain's funcionarios will make it impossible here

If it's easy elsewhere Spain's funcionarios will make it difficult here 


Good luck


----------

